# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Dodged storm cells and only got a little light sprinkle that cooled us off and the fishing. But all in all it was a good evening of fishing. Fly rods brought but never used since I taught them how to fish a horney toad. They liked fishing the toad and it slayed the big snakehead too. Now for the pics. 

















































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin bass. Congrats.


----------

